# E60 M5, E90 M3, and Audi S4 (I don't think I've shared here?)



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Apologize for the m5 one being so big... hope you have a big lcd!

Equipment: EOS 5D, 85mm 1.8 (e60, cts-v, e90) 50mm 1.8 for the Audi S4


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

2nd one looks great!


----------



## Emtri (Jul 9, 2009)

Did u photoshop this? The pics looks amazing.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Emtri said:


> Did u photoshop this? The pics looks amazing.


Um, yes. They are _way _PS'd, but the pics look great. :thumbup:


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually, no. I didn't even have Photoshop when I did those. I used lightroom


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

Great shots!







:thumbup:


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

What shutter speed/aperture and ISO was the M5 and M3 shot at?

Edit...nevermind i can save and look at the data.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures  goes well with the cars!! :thumbup:


----------



## Visalia745 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pics....Did you use any filters? I've got an EOS 40D and been toying around with taking pics of my car...........


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

synenergy52 said:


> Actually, no. I didn't even have Photoshop when I did those. I used lightroom


Close enough.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Snareman said:


> Close enough.


Lol. Right.
Super clean pics regardless!


----------



## DDT713 (Oct 28, 2009)

HDR right? I love it cause no one ever knows what it is but it looks amazing. are you using Photomatix HDR?


----------



## pilkasbumeris (Oct 19, 2009)

Cadillac looks great,its rare in Lithuania,bimmers and audi there is many,nice shots!


----------



## mfumbesi (Oct 6, 2009)

I liked the "mood" of the pics.


----------

